# fs: Shimano 06 Power Aero Spinpower reel. + 4 extra spools. Baitrunner drag. JDM model.



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Closed.


Fantastic condition. Works as it should. Zero problems.


Has the famous baitrunner drag cap. Still used in the newer iterations.

Lays line beautifully for braid or mono.


This was also my practice distance reel when i felt like using a spinner.

Hence the 4 spare spools.


Still regarded as one of the best reels with the baitrunner drag cap. Can be used in SW or FW. As a big pit tall spool it absolutely launchs payloads you can cas. Crazy thick 6mm main shaft. Spool is 35mm tall i think. Throws just as far as Daiwas 45mm spools.


$350 shipped. $330 pickup.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Are any of the spools are size 8 or 10?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

mbg60 said:


> Are any of the spools are size 8 or 10?


No only 5s and a 3. I never worries about capacity.

I only have mono on there cast its easier to practice with 

Otherwise if i fish it, id run 15-20lb braid instead. Or even dropping down to 10 for really distant fish targetting.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

$300 shipped. the fall season is here...
no one wants to upgrade their reel?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Bump


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

$250 shipped last call. Going through some predicaments. I dont think i can go any lower.


----------

